# A look at Mark 10:2-12 and the issue of marriage and divorce



## Whitefield (Jun 16, 2009)

Synopsis: A group of Pharisees come to Jesus to test him in regards to divorce. Jesus asks them what Moses had instructed, and then responds with God's intention concerning marriage and divorce. In private Jesus further explains the matter to the disciples.

verse 2 – The Pharisees come to Jesus with the intent of questioning Him concerning the lawfulness of a man to divorce (ἀπολύω) his wife.

verse 3 – Since the context of the question is concerning the law, Jesus takes them immediately to the one who communicated the law to them. “What did Moses tell you to do?”

verse 4 – Being “experts in the law” the Pharisees knew the answer: “Moses let us do it. We just write a certificate of divorce and send her away.”

verse 5 – Jesus begins to explain the reason for this allowance and what is God’s will in this matter. Jesus begins the response with an adversative (δέ – however, but, and) and says, “Moses only said that because of your hardness of heart (σκληροκαρδία). But this is not what God intended (cf. Matthew 19:8)

verse 6 – Jesus explains to the Pharisees what God intended before the law and what He built into creation. God created males and females.

verse 7 – The male was to leave behind (καταλείπω) his family.

verse 8 – The male and female, although two, shall become one flesh.

verse 9 – Before the next question can be asked, Jesus answers it. Who has the ability to join together two people and make them one? Who can join flesh like that? Can Moses? Can the civil authorities? Who? Jesus tells them that it is God alone who has power to join in such a manner, and warns them that no one has the authority to separate (χωρίζω) that which God has joined together (συζεύγνυμι). Because God alone has joined them together, God alone has the authority to separate them.

verse 10 – Later in the house, the disciples revisit the subject and question Jesus about it.

verses 11 & 12 – Now, out of the hearing of the Pharisees, Jesus connects the creational intent of God with the expression of God’s will communicated through the law. Jesus ties to the seventh commandment what He has just told the Pharisees.


----------

